# Breeding Your own Mice/Rats



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

How easy is it to breed your own rodents? It wont be on a large scale, I only have 4 snakes at the moment, I'm also waiting on a royal & there is the possibility of another new snake though it's not definate.

With only a small number of snakes is it worth considering breeding my own and how much space would I need only breeding them on a small scale? Would it work out any cheaper though, I'm not quite sure?


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey, You wont save much if your breeding to feed a few snakes (definitely not if you take into account time you spend cleaning etc), however I enjoy their presence as a pet at the same time so it depends what you're after :2thumb:

Below is a caresheet for rats, mostly explaining the basics;
Rat Care Sheet | Royal Pythons | Red Hot Royals


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

eightball said:


> Hey, You wont save much if your breeding to feed a few snakes (definitely not if you take into account time you spend cleaning etc), however I enjoy their presence as a pet at the same time so it depends what you're after :2thumb:
> 
> Below is a caresheet for rats, mostly explaining the basics;
> Rat Care Sheet | Royal Pythons | Red Hot Royals


Not quite sure I'd ever enjoy them as a pet, I have had mice/rats as pets years and years ago but now I'm not really a small furry pet person so would be purely to benefit my snakes lol, feeding, cleaning etc etc wouldn't be a problem, think I could cope with that but I doubt I'd ever consider them as pets.

Cheers for the care sheet.


----------



## TarentolaDave (Feb 8, 2013)

*Breeding mice*

I am a strong advocate of breeding your own food (vertebrate and invertebrate) for many reasons, which I won't go into here. Suffice it to say mice can be bred very cheaply and easily, but, yes, there is an argument to say the hassle and expense may well outweigh the benefits for arelatively small collection. If they are suitable, have you looked at chicks which are extremely "cheep" and really just as good for _Elaphe/Pantherophis _etc.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

TarentolaDave said:


> I am a strong advocate of breeding your own food (vertebrate and invertebrate) for many reasons, which I won't go into here. Suffice it to say mice can be bred very cheaply and easily, but, yes, there is an argument to say the hassle and expense may well outweigh the benefits for arelatively small collection. If they are suitable, have you looked at chicks which are extremely "cheep" and really just as good for _Elaphe/Pantherophis _etc.


I'm not worried about the cost of buying my snakes rodents, I've been doing that since I got them 2 years ago, I am just considering the possibility of trying to breed my own rodents, the time involved isn't really an issue, it's more whether or not I could put up with small furry animals, they wouldn't be considered as pets at all, just food for my snakes.


----------



## koyotee3 (Aug 8, 2009)

: victory:have you thought of the main thing,,how would you be at killing them: victory:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

koyotee3 said:


> : victory:have you thought of the main thing,,how would you be at killing them: victory:


Yes I have thought of that.


----------



## TarentolaDave (Feb 8, 2013)

*Can you repeat the question?*

Sorry, Alisa, I'm not following. You can afford to keep mice or buy frozen, you have no problems cleaning them out and have presumably figured out how you are going to kill them humanely. What is it that you are asking? If there are no practical or emotional issues (which might occur when you first gas a mouse, or offer it live), then what is stopping you? This list might help you make a decision (these are all potentials people, so don't come back with silly specifics like "mine don't smell" and please can we not have a debate on livefeeding);

*Positives*

-Can be cheaper, especially with a larger collection.
-Always available once breeding regularly.
-Reduced food miles (food doesn't need to be delivered/collected)
-You are in control of their welfare and conditions
-variety of sizes available
-opportunity to feed live if needed

*Negatives*
-Can be expensive (ish) to set-up 
-can smell.
-take up space
-require daily attention
-can be extremely prolific
-killing them is not to everyone's taste, and can put visitors off your snakes.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> *With only a small number of snakes is it worth considering breeding my own and how much space would I need only breeding them on a small scale? Would it work out any cheaper though, I'm not quite sure?*





TarentolaDave said:


> Sorry, Ailsa, I'm not following.


While I appreciate your reply, the bit above, in bold, is what I'm asking, as for the issue of will it work out cheaper, well I am aware of the initial costs, things I'll need etc etc, I just have to decide it it will be beneficial to me with only a small number of snakes, hence I asked. : victory:


----------



## TarentolaDave (Feb 8, 2013)

*Ah, I see*

Hmmm, probably not then I'd guess. As you'd need a few colonies to provide a rolling supply (or just end up with loads frozen), probably less hassle to buy in. How many mice eaters have you got?


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

TarentolaDave said:


> Hmmm, probably not then I'd guess. As you'd need a few colonies to provide a rolling supply (or just end up with loads frozen), probably less hassle to buy in. How many mice eaters have you got?


Lol, as said I have 4 snakes, all will take mice or rats


----------



## TarentolaDave (Feb 8, 2013)

*Not sure anyone can answer this for you*

_“With only a small number of snakes is it worth considering breeding my own and how much space would I need only breeding them on a small scale? Would it work out any cheaper though, I'm not quite sure?”_

_“feeding, cleaning etc etc wouldn't be a problem, think I could cope with that but I doubt I'd ever consider them as pets.”_

_“I'm not worried about the cost of buying my snakes rodents”_
_“It's more whether or not I could put up with small furry animals”_

Ultimately, I think this is one only you can answer. : victory:

Best of luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

TarentolaDave said:


> Ultimately, I think this is one only you can answer. : victory:
> 
> Best of luck, whatever you decide.


Yes I know and thanks


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I produce my own mice, rats, multi’s and wood mice for our collection. 
They take a lot of time and space as I have about 20 cages. Most of the year I produce enough to fed the whole collection but sometimes I still have to buy in frozen because of the number of snakes I have.
One advantage that people miss is that you know what you feed them. So you know if you fed the rodents good food that nutrition will be passed on to your snakes.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

SnakeBreeder said:


> I produce my own mice, rats, multi’s and wood mice for our collection.
> They take a lot of time and space as I have about 20 cages. Most of the year I produce enough to fed the whole collection but sometimes I still have to buy in frozen because of the number of snakes I have.
> One advantage that people miss is that you know what you feed them. So you know if you fed the rodents good food that nutrition will be passed on to your snakes.


If I did this I wouldn't have anywhere near 20 cages though I didn't miss the advantage of this, knowing what they've been fed, how they're raised etc.


----------

